# stage



## lisette25

coucou
comment dit-on "faire un stage" en espagnol? est-ce que le concept de "stage" à la française (exploitation d'un jeune, formé et pas trop payé    ) existe d'ailleurs?


----------



## Clicko

Faire un stage = _*Hacer prácticas*_. Ejemplo: _"estoy haciendo prácticas", "es un trabajo en prácticas_". Al _trabajador en prácticas_ a menudo se le denomina _becario_ (aunque técnicamente no lo sea). Ejemplo: _"¡En verano, aquí sólo trabajan los becarios!" 
_


----------



## cassan

también se puede decir: residencias profesionales, hacer tu residencia, ser residente. 

En México este término antes era más comunmente usado para los estudiantes de medicina pero ahora muchas  otras profesiones lo emplean también y es correcto.

saludos


----------



## Vassilissa

yo cuando fui a México deciamos "estancia practica"


----------



## Cannellonique

En Argentina "Faire un stage" es una pasantía (es decir, una práctica laboral no necesariamente (ni generalmente) remunerada. En general forman parte de procesos educativos: último año de secundario o de universidad, por ejemplo.


----------



## absenta

Clicko said:
			
		

> Faire un stage = _*Hacer prácticas*_. Ejemplo: _"estoy haciendo prácticas", "es un trabajo en prácticas_". Al _trabajador en prácticas_ a menudo se le denomina _becario_ (aunque técnicamente no lo sea). Ejemplo: _"¡En verano, aquí sólo trabajan los becarios!"
> _



Coincido con clicko, en un contexto de castellano peninsular sería *hacer o estar de prácticas...*
Ejemplo: _"¡En verano, aquí sólo trabajan los becarios!" _... una verdad como un templo... véase yo!!

Saludos a todos


----------



## lisette25

muchas gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## Xerinola

lisette25 said:
			
		

> coucou
> comment dit-on "faire un stage" en espagnol? est-ce que le concept de "stage" à la française (exploitation d'un jeune, formé et pas trop payé  ) existe d'ailleurs?


 
Hola!
On dit: Hacer prácticas! Estoy haciendo prácticas o estoy de prácticas en la empresa X.
Y sí, suele ser lo mismo que en Francia: cuando estás de prácticas cobras una miseria (si es que cobras algo...) pero bueno... se supone que todos hemos pasado por esto y que algo hemos aprendido no? C'est la vie!

Saludos!
X:


----------



## chics

Faire un stage = *hacer prácticas*
un stagiaire = un *becario*


----------



## Calamitintin

Querría decir "mon stage doit durer 6 mois, de août 2007 à février 2008".
Puedo escribir "mis prácticas se debe durar 6 meses de augusto 2007 a febrero 2008" 
o 
"mis prácticas tiene que durar 6 meses de augusto 2007 a febrero 2008" 
?
¡Gracias!
Cal


----------



## yserien

Calamitintin said:


> Querría decir "mon stage doit durer 6 mois, de août 2007 à février 2008".
> Puedo escribir "mis prácticas se debe durar 6 meses de augusto 2007 a febrero 2008"
> o
> "mis prácticas tiene que durar 6 meses de augusto 2007 a febrero 2008"
> ?
> ¡Gracias!
> Cal


Stage : cursillo         Cours d'une durée inferieure a celle d'un cours normal, peut être une spécialisation.
*Mi cursillo debe durar seis meses, de Agosto 2007 a Febrero 2008*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien,

Un stage no es un cursillo, sino prácticas en empresas, no hay parte teórica. 

Un cursillo sería más bien "un cours accéléré" o así se llamaban cuando aún vivía en francia, puede que haya cambiado, hace tantos años de ello...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Pues yo, querida Gévy, la experiencia recogida en mi corta estancia en Francia  me hace afirmar *rotundamente* que "stage" es un cursillo de especialización de corta duración. Mejor dicho, que es tambien eso. Hay otras acepciones para el término. En este caso la interesada sabrá cual es el que más conviene a su pregunta. Cordiales saludos.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Creo que estàs hablando de trabajadores mandados por su empresa para completar su formaciòn profesional, o especializarse ; toman clases durante unas semanas/unos meses, y por lo tanto la palabra "cursillo" puede justificarse. En el caso de Calamitintin no es asì :



Calamitintin said:


> oui c'est ça, c'est une obligation de l'Ecole.



La Universidad le da toda la formaciòn teòrica y la obliga, como a todos los estudiantes, a tener una experiencia profesional mìnima : son pràcticas.

*cursillo**.*
 (Del dim. de _curso_).
* 1.* m. Curso breve sobre cualquier materia.
* 2.* m. En las universidades, curso de poca duración a que se solía asistir después de acabado el regular.

Pràctica:

 Ejercicio realizado con el fin de adquirir la habilitación en una profesión:
estuvo tres años de prácticas en el hospital.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola a todos, estais desviando el tema pues si bien creo haber leido el problema viene de stage, pues bien os diria que esta palabra tiene los siguientes significados dependiendo de su contexto:
Escolar no trabajo: Stage - Practicas (Stagiaire - Estudiante en practicas)
Escolar trabajo: Stage - Aprendizaje (Stagiaire - Estudiante o aprendiz)
Trabajo en practicas: Stage - Beca (Stagiaire - Becario)
Trabajo: Stage - Curso o cursillo, dependiendo de la duracion (recordar la palabra parcour y cours) (Stagiaire - Sin traduccion)
Curso acelerado: Stage - Cursillo o seminario (Stagiaire - Sin traduccion)

Espero haber aclarado algo o iniciar aclaraciones

Donde esta indicado en azul, Sin traduccion, suele traducirse por alumno

Donde esta indicado en verde, Beca Becario, en frances suele traducirse Bourse, Bousier. Pero en Frances el termino Stagiaire puede corresponder a Becario. (Yo personalmente soy un Stagiaire y en espanol soy un Becario)

Que decir al respecto?


----------



## Fredau

Hola de nuevo,

 Estoy buscando el término que pueda traducir correctamente la palabra _stage_ en francés, o sea lo que corresponde a esa definición: _Période d'initiation aux conditions réelles de l'exercice du métier, située au cours des études, dans le cadre d'une entreprise_ (dicc. CNRTL)

 Encontré "_prácticas_"... pero no estoy seguro de que corresponda al significado que busco... Se podría decir:

 ... eso explica nuestra decisión de hacer* unas prácticas* en una organización de productores de café de comercio justo.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Namarne

También puedes decir _un período de prácticas_.


----------



## emilie18

Bonjour,

Comment pourrait on traduire en espagnol le mot "demande"?
Faire 'une demande de stage' ou 'une demande de formation'
Merci


----------



## grandluc

"una solicitación de prácticas" est une possibilité. Attend d'autres avis.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que plutôt que _solicitación_ il est préférable d'employer *solicitud*.


----------



## grandluc

tout à fait Gurb! Où ai-je la tête?


----------



## GURB

Bonjour Grandluc
Les lendemains de fête, les lendemains de fête...on sait ce que c'est.


----------



## emilie18

ok
donc una solicitud de practica
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maluquinha

Bonjour à tous!!

Voilà, peut être que ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour demander ceci mais je dois effectuer un stage en entreprise cet été en Espagne, j'ai ma lettre de motivation prête à être envoyée par mail mais je ne sais pas quoi écrire comme "titre" pour mon mail...

Est-il possible d'écrire "solicitud de prácticas" ou est-ce que c'est un peu direct?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!!!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Maluquinha, 

A mi me parece un buen título para tu mail.

Mira este Link del programa de movilidad internacional ERASMUS. Da el mismo ejemplo que tu 

Nos vemos


----------



## Maluquinha

esta pagina web es muy interesante!
 Muchas gracias 

Saludos!


----------



## limalima

Hola,

Estoy tratndo traducir la palabra francesa "stage" que utilizamos en bélgica para hablar de las actividades de vacaciones para niños: 
ej. faire un stage de poterie, un stage de basket-ball pendant les vacances de paques. (Puede ser en internado o no).
Seria buena la traduccion "campamento"?
gracias!


----------



## sayah

Me gusta la opción de campamento. Creo que transmite la misma opción. Si únicamente son unos pocos días y no tienen que moverse del domicilio familiar (es decir, que sólo tienen que ir unas horas a ese lugar), se podría llamar curso. Pero campamento es una muy buena opción

Sayah.


----------



## Probo

sayah said:


> Me gusta la opción de campamento. Creo que transmite la misma opción. Si únicamente son unos pocos días y no tienen que moverse del domicilio familiar (es decir, que sólo tienen que ir unas horas a ese lugar), se podría llamar curso. Pero campamento es una muy buena opción
> 
> Sayah.


 
De acuerdo con Sayah. Por completar, os diré que a esas actividades dentro de la propia ciudad están empezando a llamarlas "campamentos urbanos". A mí me espanta, pero ahí está el hecho. Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Limalima, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tenemos un largo y muy interesante hilo sobre el campamento / colonies de vacance.

Campamento me parece demasiado amplio para una horas de actividades y supondría que todos los niños del campamento se dedican a una actividad. Entiendo que estos _stages _se proponen en el mismo lugar y los niños pueden elegir: me quedaría en _taller / actividad_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sayah

¿¿"Campamento urbano"?? La primera vez, y espero que la última, que lo escucho...


----------



## Roxiiie

Nueva pregunta​
Bonjour,
Lorsqu'on parle d'un stage bien déterminé, on doit dire  "una práctica" ou "una prácticas"?
Je ne sais jamais s'il faut laisser ce mot au pluriel ou non

Merci d'avance


----------



## esteban

Bonjour Roxiiie,

Dans le cas d'un stage bien déterminé, tu diras "una práctica". En revanche, si tu parles d'un stagiaire tu peux au choix utiliser "estudiante en prácticas" ou "estudiante en práctica" (je dirais toutefois que le premier est le plus courant). Note que dans certains pays d'Amérique latine comme la Colombie ou l'Argentine apparemment, tu as également la possibilité d'employer le terme "pasantía" (stage) ou "pasante" (stagiaire). En Espagne, il me semble que ces termes ne s'emploient que pour certaines professions (sauf erreur, pour les étudiants en droit par exemple).

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Roxiiie

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## totor

Fredau said:


> Estoy buscando el término que pueda traducir correctamente la palabra _stage_ en francés, o sea lo que corresponde a esa definición: _Période d'initiation aux conditions réelles de l'exercice du métier, située au cours des études, dans le cadre d'une entreprise_ (dicc. CNRTL)


Me da la impresión de que casi la totalidad de las respuestas en este hilo remiten a la definición antedicha del CNRTL (posiblemente también debido a la época que abarcan la mayoría de las preguntas y respuestas: 8/2006 a 1/2008, vale decir, todas anteriores a la quiebra del Leman Brothers y el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria, las hipotecas subprime y demás desastres por lo general anteriormente no tan conocidos en Europa pero de los que el Sur (que también existe  ), tiene una larga y desagradable experiencia.

Tal vez sea una impresión falsa, pero me da la sensación de que mi conciudadano Cannellonique tiene esa experiencia en mente cuando dice


Cannellonique said:


> En Argentina "Faire un stage" es una pasantía (es decir, una práctica laboral no necesariamente (ni generalmente) remunerada.


Sea como fuere, mi pregunta es si la que él propone (pasantía) no contiene esos elementos (que por supuesto no recoge el DRAE. Una vez más, puede ser sólo una idea falsa).

Mi texto, que es actual, remite precisamente a esa situación:

_Depuis les années 1990, diplômées ou non, les jeunes générations accumulent chômage, stages, emplois précaires, et les diplômés sont souvent employés en dessous de leur qualification._

(Pero también es posible que tanto la palabra 'prácticas' como 'pasantía' impliquen en los hechos la falta de remuneración o una remuneración que apenas cubre los viáticos).


----------



## jprr

Salut totor,

Je ne sais pas trop comment répondre à ton interrogation - sinon par deux remarques.

1) Pour l'usage du mot "stage" _dans la vie courante_, la définition du CNTRL est beaucoup trop restrictive (on voit de offres de "stage" de poterie qui ne sont pas destinés à former des potiers, et que dire d'un "stage d'anglais" ???).

2) Dans le domaine _de la formation et de l'emploi_ (cas de ton texte) - *la réglementation actuelle *(en France)* implique une convention de stage* entre *un organisme de formation *(lycée, université, autres...) et* une entreprise* - avec une indemnité (minime) correspondante dès deux mois de stage (voir ici).
Donc dans ce domaine, la définition du CNTRL s'applique_ obligatoirement._

En gros, dans le cas de ton texte, je ne me poserais pas trop de questions et utiliserais les suggestions proposées dans le fil - d'autant que si elles ne sont pas en "stage" les jeunes générations en question sont au chomage ou en emploi précaire... Enfin, à toi de voir.


----------



## totor

T'as bien raison, mon ami.

C'est du pareil au même.


----------



## jeremy1511

Bonjour à tous !! 

Je suis en train de faire mon cv en espagnol. 

J'ai une question conçernant ma rubrique Experiencia Laborale : quand je site que j'ai fait un stage, je dois écrite *Prácticas* : vendedor en una tienda. OU BIEN dois-je écrire : *Práctica *: vendedor en una tienda. ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jeremy1511 said:


> J'ai une question conçernant ma rubrique Experiencia Laborale : quand je site que j'ai fait un stage, je dois écrite *Prácticas* : vendedor en una tienda. OU BIEN dois-je écrire : *Práctica *: vendedor en una tienda. ??


Bienvenue, *Jérémy*.

Quand il s'agit d'un stage, il faut toujours utiliser le pluriel: *prácticas*.


----------



## jeremy1511

J'avais un doute, merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu


----------

